# Paphiness Orchids



## abax (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone buy from Paphiness? Any comments on quality of plant material,
service to customers, packing...just anything I should know before ordering.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2013)

Dean is a member of this forum. I buy plants from him, usually via eBay, because he has access to Orchid Zone plants that I otherwise could not get. Unfortunately OZ has too many plants for him to walk through and look for select crosses so if he sees something interesting or with potential he picks it up and sells on eBay. one problem I've had is with delays in shipping and if you order something in bloom it mignt be spent by the time you get the plant.


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2013)

Dean's a nice guy and i've gotten lots of nice plants from him over the years. I think he has scaled back on mail order offers and sells more at local shows instead. Anything he offers will be good quality.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2013)

I've gotten nice plants & flasks from Dean in the past, I recommend!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 4, 2013)

Good guy. I'd definitely recommend him.


----------



## goods (Feb 4, 2013)

Same here! The besseae I posted a month or so ago came from Paphiness.


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it fair to ask what his ebay name is? I looked through his website and
was impressed with the number of species he's offering. I'm dreaming of
spring and making my list for gotta-haves. I have access to OZ through a
friend, but the prices scare the hell outta me.


Oh, yooohoooo, Dean! Where is Paphiness located? If it's cross-country, I don't mind
paying two day FedEx at all.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 5, 2013)

his ebay name is paphinessorchids..his website his outdated (has been for years), and he's located in San Fran


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 5, 2013)

See my avatar pic? P. henryanum 'September' HCC/AOS  From a 'mini-compot' I got from Dean! I'd have more plants from him I'm sure, if I had more space and money  He answered a 'wanted' post I did here, and was very easy to work with to arrange shipping with me - I remember I just told him to let me know the week he hoped to break up the larger compot and then just give me a heads up to pay and watch for the package so that the young seedlings could go straight from compot to my mix without another potting in between. They were tiny but grew like weeds without skipping a beat after shipping, and he was clearly honest about them having potential to be really high quality too!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 5, 2013)

He's also an incredibly patient and accommodating guy. I don't know how many times I've had to postpone payment for various reasons, and he has always been great about it.


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks all. Let's all send prayers to the Orchid Goddess for an early
spring.


----------

